# Masters of The Streets Show ∙



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

Ok everybody this is it, Master Of The Streets is just around the corner. 
:biggrin: 

Jorge L. Ortega and The Chicago Lowrider Council is Sponsoring $3000.00 for the hopping contest.
:biggrin: 

Single pimp will pay out for 1st. place $500.00
Double pimp will pay out for 1st. place $500.00
And MASTERS OF THE STREETS will pay out for 1st. Place *"$2000.00"*
:cheesy: 

You can login for more info. at: *www.mastersofthestreets.com *or call at: (312) 491-0391
Or Gator At: (773) 727-7533
:0 

Location for the show:
MASTERS OF THE STREETS CAR SHOW OCT. 15TH & 16TH, 2005
MCCORMICK PLACE CONVENTION CENTER/
LAKE SIDE CENTER, HALL D1 & D2, CHICAGO, IL.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*This is gonna be good!*


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 16 2005, 11:10 AM~3828105
> *This is gonna be good!
> *


u going?


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

This may sound dumb, but is the hop going to be at the McCormick Place? I could've sworn they didn't allow hopping because of the fire codes or some shit. That was one of the big reasons why Lowrider Magazine didn't have a hop or dance a few years back.(For those who don't remember, LRM stopped at the McCormick Place during the boycotted season.) I was just wondering. Otherwise, it should be a good show.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Sep 16 2005, 04:12 PM~3829356
> *This may sound dumb, but is the hop going to be at the McCormick Place? I could've sworn they didn't allow hopping because of the fire codes or some shit. That was one of the big reasons why Lowrider Magazine didn't have a hop or dance a few years back.(For those who don't remember, LRM stopped at the McCormick Place during the boycotted season.) I was just wondering. Otherwise, it should be a good show.
> *


That a good question. Whats up with that?


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

Well, I guess lowrider Magazine didn't want to pay extra for the hopping or something, but we don't got nothing to do with lowrider Magazine with that and they are welcome to come to our show if they like. So yes like I said, we are having a hopping comtest at the show. Also if everybody wants to ad more money to the pot, it's welcomed. 



> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Sep 16 2005, 02:12 PM~3829356
> *This may sound dumb, but is the hop going to be at the McCormick Place? I could've sworn they didn't allow hopping because of the fire codes or some shit. That was one of the big reasons why Lowrider Magazine didn't have a hop or dance a few years back.(For those who don't remember, LRM stopped at the McCormick Place during the boycotted season.) I was just wondering. Otherwise, it should be a good show.
> *


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Sep 17 2005, 07:28 AM~3832809
> *Well, I guess lowrider Magazine didn't want to pay extra for the hopping or something, but we don't got nothing to do with lowrider Magazine with that and they are welcome to come to our show if they like. So yes like I said, we are having a hopping comtest at the show. Also if everybody wants to ad more money to the pot, it's welcomed.
> *


That's cool. It should definitely be a good show then. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

so whos all goin ???


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

MILWAUKEE WILL BE THERE WITH NO TRAILERS WERE RIDERS LET THE LINCOLN HOP YILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF WE HAVE TRIPLE AAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

we will most defenate be there with our hoppers.so who ever wants to nose them up lets do this great place this is going to be the bigest show in chicago so lets make it even bigger :biggrin: all out of towners are welcomed so put on your bumpers and lets roll :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

you got that right, we're gonna show em who the REAL Single Pump master is in Chicago...all i say is that it was dumb luck that the cutty didnt work yesterday... all big dogs have their days.. uffin:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

THE LINCOLN HAD A COUPLE ISSUES OF ITS OWN. BUT AFTER IT FUCKED UP I DIDNT THINK IT GOT HIGH ENOUGH TO WIN BUT IT DID. BUT AT THE SHOW IT WILL BE AS GOOD AS NEW


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 19 2005, 06:42 PM~3846186
> *you got that right, we're gonna show em who the REAL Single Pump master is in Chicago...all i say is that it was dumb luck that the cutty didnt work yesterday... all big dogs have their days.. uffin:
> *


how many batterys is the cutty runnin 12??????????? what happen to the caddy did some forget the cotter pin and bolt on the tie rod :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Sep 19 2005, 10:51 PM~3847148
> *how many batterys is the cutty runnin 12??????????? what happen to the caddy did some forget the cotter pin and bolt on the tie rod :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :uh: no they snaped off you would not know anything about real hoppers :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

you all are funny what did it hit LOL and your braging about that.you only won cus we had done something to it for kicks and to see how many people would talk shit and sure enough the bait worked LOL just have it working for the show other wise your going to look bad


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:0
is that the BACK bumper on the ground??


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Sep 20 2005, 10:59 AM~3849693
> *:0
> is that the bumper on the ground??
> *


thats nothing wait till you see what its going to do at the show its getting fixed just waiting on some parts to show up :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 
thats cars sick
i like this view better i get to see all the CHROME


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*CAN YOU FEEL THE HEAT!* :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 







]







]


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt who what where when


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 20 2005, 09:52 AM~3849642
> *you all are funny what did it hit LOL and your braging about that.you only won cus we had done something to it for kicks and to see how many people would talk shit and sure enough the bait worked LOL just have it working for the show other wise your going to look bad
> *


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 20 2005, 09:52 AM~3849642
> *you all are funny what did it hit LOL and your braging about that.you only won cus we had done something to it for kicks and to see how many people would talk shit and sure enough the bait worked LOL just have it working for the show other wise your going to look bad
> *


 :biggrin: 
some food for thought.......


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

somos uno lincoln is owner driven owner on the switches and then hitten the free way with the baby in back carseat ================true rider :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Sep 20 2005, 01:26 PM~3851438
> *:biggrin:
> some food for thought.......
> *


is that bruce on the right good job swang it


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Sep 19 2005, 09:51 PM~3847148
> *how many batterys is the cutty runnin 12??????????? what happen to the caddy did some forget the cotter pin and bolt on the tie rod :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


actually the cutty is one pump to the nose with 10 TOTAL batteries in the trunk homie :0 :0 paint, interior, motor, and CLEAN setup, the trunk is always open for all to see. They both had bad days, it happens, but no need to talk shit on em' you the only doin it, so if you give a lil' shit get ready to get it back.. here is some 411 for your asses, Bruce did not build any of these cars, he helps with them like the rest of us do(get off his nutz in other words!! lolol), we work on these cars together. We build cars that put out footage homie, your 35-40" onthe other hand HA! they aint footage homie... you've never reached high numbers before either, i think you should drive your ride(since it drives everywhere, nothing wrong with that) back to Memo at damage and tell himto hook you up, cuz he was puttin it onthe back when it first came out like what a year or two ago(which by the way is still hittin the same inches)... :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

ooooh pretttttyyyyy....look at that, what is that, about 50". :biggrin: :biggrin: is that the owner hoppin it too...why yes it is....


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Sep 20 2005, 11:29 PM~3852732
> *is that bruce on the right good job swang it
> *


Thats no excuse homie if your car loses it loses don't matter whos on the switch.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 21 2005, 03:31 AM~3854335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If you ain't clean and doing 50+ with a single than you ain't doing shit.BIG M doin it all bro.Chi-town and K C Majestics cleanest and highest singles out there.
[attachmentid=283730]


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 20 2005, 10:04 AM~3849718
> *CAN YOU FEEL THE HEAT!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



it aint no heat homie, we coo with all the SomosUno crew, just sometimes you gotta give a lil' shit to the new guys on the scene.... :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

So what are the rules for each class and what is the Master of the streets mean?


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

THIS SHOW GONNA BE OFF THA CHAIN


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't care what anyone says fuck it all i know is that it will be in vegas then the week after it will be in chitown doing the most so bring it.oh yea bring that cup we will hop for it  give it to its rightfull owner


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 20 2005, 09:40 PM~3854406
> *If you ain't clean and doing 50+ with a single than you ain't doing shit.BIG M doin it all bro.Chi-town and K C Majestics cleanest and highest singles out there.
> [attachmentid=283730]
> *


What's the inches on that single pump from kc? Stuck or no stuck?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

this is the show to hit chitown !!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

the hop at this show its going to be close to the same one at the council picnic unless more people sponsor the hop.
so far its about 3800.00,so the more they get the more clases it will be.
and more hoppers will be happy


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Sep 21 2005, 04:41 PM~3856792
> *What's the inches on that single pump from kc? Stuck or no stuck?
> *


Like i said 50 + it's never been on a stick yet.And no it don't stick :uh: :uh: and . :biggrin: Watch the new truucha.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

what day is the hop on sat or sunday or both


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 21 2005, 06:11 PM~3859603
> *what day is the hop on sat or sunday or both
> *


i BELIEVE ITS ON SAT.DID YOU GET THE VIDEO YET?


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 21 2005, 05:32 PM~3859733
> *i BELIEVE ITS ON SAT.DID YOU GET THE VIDEO YET?
> *


no not yet


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 21 2005, 06:36 PM~3859769
> *no not yet
> *


let me know you should of gotten it maybe tomorrow


----------



## SOMOS UNO (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

so is it only going to be the same hoppers?like the picnic?


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

how does tha bracelet thing work is it one bracelet for 2 days or 1 bracelet for each day?


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 21 2005, 06:29 PM~3860321
> *let me know you should of gotten it maybe tomorrow
> *


got it today


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 22 2005, 06:25 PM~3867044
> *got it today
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=206506


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

did u guys pre -reg already ????


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Sep 22 2005, 11:03 PM~3868778
> *did u guys pre -reg already ????
> *


nope I know I have to pay mre but I will do it when we get back from vegas


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 22 2005, 10:08 PM~3868810
> *nope I know I have to pay mre but I will do it when we get back from vegas
> *


 cool cool i have to pay up too :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Sep 22 2005, 11:17 PM~3868884
> *cool cool i have to pay up too  :biggrin:
> *


its going to be a good show


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 23 2005, 07:32 AM~3870759
> *its going to be a good show
> *


sure looks like it :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Sep 22 2005, 09:03 PM~3868778
> *did u guys pre -reg already ????
> *


We didn't.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Sep 22 2005, 10:03 PM~3868778
> *did u guys pre -reg already ????
> *


we did


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 21 2005, 04:46 PM~3859454
> *Like i said 50 + it's never been on a stick yet.And no it don't stick  :uh:  :uh: and  . :biggrin: Watch the new truucha.
> *


Exactly how high is the gray car homie?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Sep 23 2005, 10:33 AM~3871139
> *Exactly how high is the gray car homie?
> *


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 23 2005, 09:39 AM~3871180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx bro, I also see it sticks.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Sep 23 2005, 04:38 PM~3871492
> *Thanx bro, I also see it sticks.
> *


Yeah it's the highest car in the midwest,(stock or not)and it does stick and well lets just say it started alot of this bullshit about rules and all.I want everybody to watch the streetstars dvd's,almost all the cars are doing pretty much the same inches.Because they have rules about how far you can extended trailing arms and drop mounts and shit.(Is that what we want?)Then you have the people that wine about clean or not clean going up agaist each other.Almost all of the high cars out of the midwest ( and i mean all)are far from stock so just remember that.Theres always going to be something to cry about so what i have always said is just have your rules out there before a show then there can be no crying.Cars that stick agaist cars that stick or cars with chrome agaist only cars with chrome or go by the lock up of the back bumper.Whatever just have them before your show so everyone knows them so theres no problems.And heres a single that doesn't stick and is all the way around done.50 + what you got?????????????????????
[attachmentid=288001]


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 24 2005, 10:39 PM~3879520
> *Yeah it's the highest car in the midwest,(stock or not)and it does stick and well lets just say it started alot of this bullshit about rules and all.I want everybody to watch the streetstars dvd's,almost all the cars are doing pretty much the same inches.Because they have rules about how far you can extended trailing arms and drop mounts and shit.(Is that what we want?)Then you have the people that wine about clean or not clean going up agaist each other.Almost all of the high cars out of the midwest ( and i mean all)are far from stock so just remember that.Theres always going to be something to cry about so what i have always said is just have your rules out there before a show then there can be no crying.Cars that stick agaist cars that stick or cars with chrome agaist only cars with chrome or go by the lock up of the back bumper.Whatever just have them before your show so everyone knows them so theres no problems.And heres a single that doesn't stick and is all the way around done.50 +  what you got?????????????????????
> [attachmentid=288001]
> *


You know how shit is but, like you said it will always be people with some to say. We just keep doing our thing bro. You ask me what do I have? I got a little something coming for next summer.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Sep 25 2005, 05:30 AM~3879745
> *You know how shit is but, like you said it will always be people with some to say. We just keep doing our thing bro. You ask me what do I have? I got a little something coming for next summer.
> *


Thats cool bro i'm sick of this oh will it sticks crap we was doing 70+ and it didn't stick watch truucha 16(right in the preview you'll see us gas hopp that bitch at about 72) and now we at almost 90,no one is doing that not stock.Hope you come out correct,if you want to go agaist the M. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 25 2005, 12:45 AM~3879961
> *Thats cool bro i'm sick of this oh will it sticks crap we was doing 70+ and it didn't stick watch truucha 16(right in the preview you'll see us gas hopp that bitch at about 72) and now we at almost 90,no one is doing that not stock.Hope you come out correct,if you want to go agaist the M. :0  :biggrin:
> *


I hear you loud and clear
:thumbsup:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## MICHIGAN (Sep 9, 2005)

this is meme to win i will bing acar


----------



## MICHIGAN (Sep 9, 2005)

meme is 1 one his car will hit 120


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

its going to be a good show thats all I have to say man you all know what it is bring it and swang it fuck what the haters have to say shit :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 26 2005, 12:48 AM~3882699
> *its going to be a good show thats all I have to say man you all know what it is bring it and swang it fuck what the haters have to say shit  :biggrin:
> *


I hear that brother and we all know how the haters are. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 25 2005, 11:08 PM~3883914
> *I hear that brother and we all know how the haters are. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


hey bro you all should bring your hoppers lots of money to be won :biggrin: lets take it all  I am going to see if I could get jimmy out here too


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 26 2005, 12:53 PM~3885039
> *hey bro you all should bring your hoppers lots of money to be won  :biggrin:  lets take it all  I am going to see if I could get jimmy out here too
> *


Thats the next week after vegas right,shit i'm taking a week off work for vegas so theres no way i could go the next week again.Besides i'm sure you'll take all the money anyway.Big M baby. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 26 2005, 09:09 AM~3885277
> *Thats the next week after vegas right,shit i'm taking a week off work for vegas so theres no way i could go the next week again.Besides i'm sure you'll take all the money anyway.Big M baby. :biggrin:
> *


THERES SINGLE AND DOUBLE AND MASTER OF THE STREETS ASK AROUND MAYBE THE GUYS THAT AIN'T GOING TO VEGAS CAN COME OUT HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT
lets make this a good show :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

its almost time......


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*SHOULD I HOP IT?*:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:







:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 27 2005, 10:13 PM~3899233
> *SHOULD I HOP IT?:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


It's got dros???? :0


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 27 2005, 10:13 PM~3899233
> *SHOULD I HOP IT?:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Single or double pump?


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:cheesy: that cadi is bad ass


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

so are u guys ready or what ??????? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

double pump in the upper 50's


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 28 2005, 03:47 PM~3903470
> *:cheesy: that cadi is bad ass
> *


thanks homie


----------



## mumblez210 (Feb 1, 2004)

yeah south side chicago 
do u do u feel 


chicago southside is wheeree its aat

blue 4 door caprice threewheelin in the intersection of arheerr n cicero 
southside chicago


hi


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 28 2005, 09:49 PM~3906253
> *double pump in the upper 50's
> *


HEY NIM U TAKIN THIS CADDY TO THE SHOW ?? SEE YA THERE BRO :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

WHEN IS THE HOP CONTEST?SATURDAY OR SUNDAY?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Sep 29 2005, 03:22 PM~3910683
> *HEY NIM U TAKIN  THIS CADDY TO THE SHOW ?? SEE YA THERE BRO :biggrin:
> *


I might


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I believe the hop is on sat.I am not sure.Freddie is this right?


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 29 2005, 03:37 PM~3911086
> *I believe the hop is on sat.I am not sure.Freddie is this right?
> *


I THINK IT IS ON SUNDAY I PMED" FREDDIE699" AND THAT IS WHAT HE SAID IN THE PM. I THINK THIS IS THE SAME FREDDIE NIMSTER IS TALKING ABUOT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 29 2005, 04:45 PM~3911148
> *I THINK IT IS ON SUNDAY I PMED" FREDDIE699" AND THAT IS WHAT HE SAID IN THE PM. I THINK THIS IS THE SAME FREDDIE NIMSTER IS TALKING ABUOT
> *


yes it is my bad them it is on sunday then I will find out sat or sunday this weekend


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

I'll be with Freddie Saturday I'll find out the details


----------



## MICHIGAN (Sep 9, 2005)

THIS IS MEME IM GOING TO THE SHOW TO WIN


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MICHIGAN_@Sep 29 2005, 04:53 PM~3911654
> *THIS IS MEME IM GOING TO THE SHOW TO WIN
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sorry hoppers out here have bumpers :biggrin: oh yeah and dont get stuck


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 29 2005, 08:27 PM~3912616
> *sorry hoppers out here have bumpers :biggrin: oh yeah and dont get stuck
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno: 











:buttkick: :nono: :barf:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

sniff-sniff is that money I smell, PINKY smells a roadtrip 
what is the masterof the street class , is it just who's highest no matter what and can anyone confirm when the hop is for sure


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 29 2005, 08:27 PM~3912616
> *sorry hoppers out here have bumpers :biggrin: oh yeah and dont get stuck
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Rules for the hop will be out shortly in a few days


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

can you add that hoppers have to have bumper fillers in their cars , :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Sep 30 2005, 01:38 PM~3916938
> *can you add that hoppers have to have bumper fillers in their cars ,  :thumbsup:
> *


huh what do you mean?like where?if your talking about mine I have them they are just cut


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Sep 29 2005, 04:55 PM~3910891
> *WHEN IS THE HOP CONTEST?SATURDAY OR SUNDAY?
> *


ANY WORD?


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 29 2005, 03:53 PM~3911213
> *yes it is my bad them it is on sunday then I will find out sat or sunday this weekend
> *


ok :biggrin:


----------



## MICHIGAN (Sep 9, 2005)

GETTING READY TO WIN


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

the hop is on Sunday... :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 30 2005, 02:47 PM~3918231
> *huh what do you mean?like where?if your talking about mine I have them they are just cut
> *


I was talking about PINKY It was a joke to myself goofball , I don't complain about anyones car , I don't care what mods a car has or doesn't have I f I pull up on a car win or lose , it's on me,


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Oct 3 2005, 03:15 PM~3933540
> *I was talking about PINKY It was a joke to myself goofball , I don't complain about anyones car , I don't care what mods a car has or doesn't have I f I pull up on a car win or lose , it's on me,
> *


 :biggrin: I was joking too


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MICHIGAN_@Oct 2 2005, 07:32 AM~3926508
> * GETTING READY TO WIN
> *



:thumbsup: Hell yeah you will 

If the Big M does not show up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 3 2005, 02:26 PM~3933637
> *:thumbsup:  Hell yeah you will
> 
> If the Big M does not show up  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 3 2005, 02:26 PM~3933637
> *:thumbsup:  Hell yeah you will
> 
> If the Big M does not show up  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 3 2005, 02:26 PM~3933637
> *:thumbsup:  Hell yeah you will
> 
> If the Big M does not show up  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

just got word that there is someone else who is gonna come up to go for that cool 2 g's so far i believe its gonna be 2 trucks and car goin for the BIG money   Fuk em all, go for it homie.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

Ok every body, just got some words to say about the hop. We want to know how many hoppers are coming to the show from here and out of state? Like cars and trucks so we can have the rules done A.S.A.P. Because time is running out and there is more money to ad to the pots.

You can give Gator a call at: (773) 727-7533 with the info.


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MICHIGAN (Sep 9, 2005)

JUST FINISH THE CAR


----------



## MICHIGAN (Sep 9, 2005)

TELL PINKY TO GET READY


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MICHIGAN_@Oct 4 2005, 06:06 PM~3941806
> *TELL PINKY TO GET READY
> *



:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thier is never no getting ready homeboy it STAY'S ready..... but no more comming up your way, for a NO SHOW.. its been smashing the shit out of the bumper for the last 2 years.....Working.......You going to have to come check us out..........IF YOU REALLY WANT SOME............. :0 

OUCH  :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MICHIGAN_@Oct 4 2005, 07:06 PM~3941806
> *TELL PINKY TO GET READY
> *


he said get ready?lol so you think after being in the greater chicago and michigan areas 3 times in 2 months hoppin ...that he should just run on up thier again cause you say YOU are ready(again,it was in another topic your cars was painted and hittin hard jason showed up but you a no show.)? yeah ,ok.



COME ON BRA...THERES ALWAY NEXT YEAR.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 4 2005, 08:50 PM~3942890
> *.......You going to have to come check us out..........IF YOU REALLY WANT SOME.............
> *



and it's that eazy


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MICHIGAN_@Oct 4 2005, 04:06 PM~3941806
> *TELL PINKY TO GET READY
> *


YOUR FUNNY :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Oct 5 2005, 02:26 PM~3947277
> *YOUR FUNNY :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

hey nim, good luck in vegas homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

ttt


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

next weekend fellas get ur rides ready


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

wtf is master of the street.....only hoppers no dancers???


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Wow, not to sound like an ass, but the rules should have been set a while back. We were planning on bringing some show cars and hoppers out, but couldn't ever get a definate answer on anything. Nobody seemed to know exactly what was going on. Hopefully there will be a good turnout, and maybe next years show will have everything set in stone a couple of months before the event. 

I know how hard it is to organize a show, so I don't want anyone to think i'm talking shit. Good luck and i'll be keeping an eye out for the pics.......



> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Oct 4 2005, 06:54 AM~3938196
> *Ok every body, just got some words to say about the hop. We want to know how many hoppers are coming to the show from here and out of state? Like cars and trucks so we can have the rules done A.S.A.P. Because time is running out and there is more money to ad to the pots.
> 
> You can give Gator a call at: (773) 727-7533 with the info.
> *


----------



## laIVlife (Sep 20, 2005)

is there going to be a pay out for regular single, double for 1st 2nd and 3rd cuz if there is only a price for 1st alot of people r going to be upset, and gator, hopefully u got the plaques done for the 2002,2003,2004 for single and double masters of the street, it would be nice if they could be presented at the trophy presentation at this weekends presentation. alot of people would appreciate it, :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

*ANY OF YOU FELLAS GOING TO THE SHOW HAVE A SET OF 13'S FOR SALE THAT WILL FIT A G-BODY PM ME YOUR NUMBER I WILL BE THERE SUNDAY AND NEED A SET FOR MY REGAL.*
*
SO WHO'S ALL GOING?*


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

the question is WHOS ALL GOIN ???


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

somos uno is ready to go with 6 cars from milwaukee THE LINCOLN IS ALL CHARGED UP  :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

right on bro hey when u guys getting here


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

looks like i have to work this weekend...so no time to work on the rides...anyone wanna work for me :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 11 2005, 10:41 PM~3985122
> *looks like i have to work this weekend...so no time to work on the rides...anyone wanna work for me :biggrin:
> *


no :biggrin: what up silver


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

WHEN IS EVERYBODY LEAVING FOR THE SHOW


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Hope you guys have a great show...Take a lot of pics...


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

all i want to know is if the majestics are going to hit their own switch or are the going to let bruce and bob hit it for them :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by destinyrider_@Oct 12 2005, 12:46 PM~3986840
> *all i want to know is if the majestics are going to hit their own switch or are the going to let bruce and bob hit it for them :0
> *


well bruce is in majectics ..........i bet majestics hit thier own majestic switches?


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by destinyrider_@Oct 12 2005, 10:46 AM~3986840
> *all i want to know is if the majestics are going to hit their own switch or are the going to let bruce and bob hit it for them :0
> *


Does it matter :uh:


----------



## MICHIGAN (Sep 9, 2005)

GET READY


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by MICHIGAN_@Oct 12 2005, 03:09 PM~3988207
> *GET READY
> *


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: will be there


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

as I glare at you under my door I yell (PINKY BITCHES) YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

BE READY SO BE I THERE WE WIN MONEY BIG WHO GOING WE WIN MY SHOP YOU CHECK OUT :dunno: :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by destinyrider_@Oct 12 2005, 09:46 AM~3986840
> *all i want to know is if the majestics are going to hit their own switch or are the going to let bruce and bob hit it for them :0
> *


if thats really a problem alex, tommy and myself will also


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

Yeah it should of been done, but the council is not making the rules up. Somebody else is and Gator wanted to know who was coming so we can set up the classes for the hop. So as soon as we get them we'll put it up as soon as we get them. Like I said, we didn't make the rules up the guys who haveing the show is.




> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Oct 9 2005, 05:02 PM~3971003
> *Wow, not to sound like an ass, but the rules should have been set a while back. We were planning on bringing some show cars and hoppers out, but couldn't ever get a definate answer on anything. Nobody seemed to know exactly what was going on. Hopefully there will be a good turnout, and maybe next years show will have everything set in stone a couple of months before the event.
> 
> I know how hard it is to organize a show, so I don't want anyone to think i'm talking shit. Good luck and i'll be keeping an eye out for the pics.......
> *


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by destinyrider_@Oct 12 2005, 10:46 AM~3986840
> *all i want to know is if the majestics are going to hit their own switch or are the going to let bruce and bob hit it for them :0
> *



Majestics always hit their own switches, what does it matter anywayz homie, the cars do the talkin... as far as i know the owners have always hit their rides, they let others hit it cuz they like to stand back and watch their rides in the air!!!! :0 :0 Let me ask you THIS what ride you got ?or is it in your destiny not to say????????  what ride did Damage build you??!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

Yeah, they should be but we also are waiting on everything. I don't think the winner in the pass are getting nothing. It's not only the council show, but you never kno?!




> _Originally posted by laIVlife_@Oct 10 2005, 09:20 AM~3974508
> *is there going to be a pay out for regular single, double for 1st 2nd and 3rd cuz if there is only a price for 1st alot of people r going to be upset, and gator, hopefully u got the plaques done for the 2002,2003,2004 for single and double masters of the street, it would be nice if they could be presented at the trophy presentation at this weekends presentation. alot of people would appreciate it,  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Oct 12 2005, 06:30 PM~3989171
> *BE READY SO BE I THERE WE WIN MONEY BIG WHO GOING WE WIN MY SHOP YOU CHECK OUT  :dunno:  :wave:  :buttkick:
> *


Is THE GODFATHER really Michigan..........Because you guys talk a LOT alike :scrutinize:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

INDIVIDUALS will be there Reppin.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

when is the hop? saturday or sunday and what time?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Oct 13 2005, 11:06 AM~3992925
> *when is the hop?  saturday or sunday and what time?
> *


sunday time???


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

nim , how was vegas homie?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MICHIGAN_@Oct 12 2005, 02:09 PM~3988207
> *GET READY
> *


damn i was not going to go but fuck the bs im going now :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 12 2005, 06:44 PM~3990039
> *Majestics always hit their own switches, what does it matter anywayz homie, the cars do the talkin... as far as i know the owners have always hit their rides, they let others hit it cuz they like to stand back and watch their rides in the air!!!! :0  :0    Let me ask you THIS what ride you got ?or is it in your destiny not to say????????   what ride did Damage build you??!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i can bet that mando at hi low his ears are ringing right about now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 12 2005, 06:44 PM~3990039
> *Majestics always hit their own switches, what does it matter anywayz homie, the cars do the talkin... as far as i know the owners have always hit their rides, they let others hit it cuz they like to stand back and watch their rides in the air!!!! :0  :0    Let me ask you THIS what ride you got ?or is it in your destiny not to say????????   what ride did Damage build you??!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


the owners dont always hit there switch they let the builders do it whats the point of havin a hopper if u cant hop it your self


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MICHIGAN_@Oct 12 2005, 02:09 PM~3988207
> *GET READY
> *


no disrespect jg but hoppers yes they are doing the damn thing but masters of the streets :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: come on now lets keep it real fellas. shall we go over this again


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

for no D?R you sure do a good job of tryin to cut a brother.


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

see ya fellas there this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Oct 13 2005, 05:13 PM~3995506
> *i can bet that mando at hi low his ears are ringing right about      now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



i dont know what you mean by that homie????????


and as far as the owners lettin the builders hit the switches, thats on them, Mando built Nim's caddy, but bruce or any of us hit it for nim cuz he likes to watch his car hop from a distant, Alex and I built his cuttlass, and he hops it, i hop it, and bruce hops it. I guess to us its more like who feels like hoppin a car that day and time....


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plyrh8r1_@Oct 13 2005, 07:29 PM~3995829
> *the owners dont always hit there switch they let the builders do it whats the point of havin a hopper if u cant hop it your self
> *


BECAUSE CUZ YOU FUCKING CAN , Who gives a fuck who hit the switch as long as the mother fucker hops ! When you got 15-20 g's into a car and hopping I think I would go the safe route and let a pro hit the switch , Thats if you can afford to have a hopper built that cost that much . Its about the car not the owner , either way we are all lowriders ......


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

one more day fellas good luck to everyone hope everyone makes it there safe see ya there


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

ok juandik since you think i cut people down. just answer a couple of questions. are either cars a complete car? do either cars have a v-8? do either cars have chrome undercarriage? do either have painted belly? like i said homie no disrespect, master of hopping yes master of the street no


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 14 2005, 07:02 AM~3998576
> *ok juandik since you think i cut people down. just answer a couple of questions. are either cars a complete car? do either cars have a v-8? do either cars have chrome undercarriage? do either have painted belly? like i said homie no disrespect, master of hopping yes master of the street no
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 14 2005, 09:02 AM~3998576
> *ok juandik since you think i cut people down. just answer a couple of questions. are either cars a complete car? do either cars have a v-8? do either cars have chrome undercarriage? do either have painted belly? like i said homie no disrespect, master of hopping yes master of the street no
> *



...does the monte drive ?...yes locked up and layed down.

does it have nice paint ?...yes a custom mix of pearls

interior?... yes cutom did not stock.

does the car look complete ?.....yes,it does to me

is the car on real loarider wheels and tires ?....yes.

did we have to reassemble the car that was dis assembled getting chrome getting a v8 ...yes, yes we did.


----------



## Stockguy111 (Apr 20, 2005)

there gonna be a lot of cars for sale at this show?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

woogy, boogy


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Oct 14 2005, 09:15 PM~4003140
> *woogy, boogy
> *



LOL :roflmao: with a watermelon slice in your mouth!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 14 2005, 10:00 AM~3999489
> *...does the monte drive ?...yes locked up and layed down.
> 
> does it have nice paint ?...yes a custom mix of pearls
> ...


i really wasnt ripping on the pink monte i was just letting someone know here in michigan we dont play junkyard wars. but since you didnt catch it oh well. jg knows how i feel about the car and him so dont try to start shit. i aint kc. and as far as reassembling back the v-6 and non chrome undercarriage doesnt mean it had it and looking complete and being complete are 2 different things. maybe next year but this year come on. oh yeah what about finishing your shit instead of swangin from you boys shit :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 14 2005, 10:38 PM~4003523
> * oh yeah what about finishing your shit instead of swangin from you boys shit :biggrin:
> *



He's the builder :biggrin: .....And don't get him worked up, my frame is not finished yet.....So hold back till my shit get's done...THEN you can start on him :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...but I will say this about Juandik....he has seen the light and said bye bye to g-bodys and hello big bodys :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 15 2005, 07:58 AM~4005079
> *He's the builder  :biggrin: .....And don't get him worked up, my frame is not finished yet.....So hold back till my shit get's done...THEN you can start on him  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...but I will say this about Juandik....he has seen the light and said bye bye to g-bodys and hello big bodys  :thumbsup:
> *



I have seen the light too. :cheesy: :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 15 2005, 07:11 AM~4005082
> *I have seen the light too.  :cheesy:  :0
> *



 :0 Im like a proud father....I am so proud of all you who kicked the g-body habit :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i think josh is cool always have and hopefully always will. i am just stating the facts. he is the one all defensive build a complete car that can enter a show and drive on the street and this discussion wont need to even be. but like i said earlier this was for the other car that gets stuck with no chrome, shocks, small motor, shitty paint and most likely shitty interior and setup


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plyrh8r1_@Oct 13 2005, 07:29 PM~3995829
> *the owners dont always hit there switch they let the builders do it whats the point of havin a hopper if u cant hop it your self
> *


I can hit my own switch when the car is ready I'll do it :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 15 2005, 04:06 PM~4006598
> *i think josh is cool always have and hopefully always will. i am just stating the facts. he is the one all defensive build a complete car that can enter a show and drive on the street and this discussion wont need to even be. but like i said earlier this was for the other car that gets stuck with no chrome, shocks, small motor, shitty paint and most likely shitty interior and setup
> *


It's cool.....he is just PROUD of his club & car that we build...that's all....we know what Pinky did this summer & we'll see what it does next summer  ..... Next summer we will have our old hoppers, old hoppers with a new look, a few new hoppers, a few old street cars with new looks & ALOT of new street cars...so let's look to the future not the past :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=313196]
[attachmentid=313199]


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thats cool i got alot of respect for you guys and i have never ever publicly cut you guys down. shit westside has proved to the rest of the country the midwest is on the come up. so i am sure he just had his panties in a bunch. and those are some big ass panties :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 15 2005, 07:01 PM~4007426
> *thats cool i got alot of respect for you guys and i have never ever publicly cut you guys down. shit westside has proved to the rest of the country the midwest is on the come up. so i am sure he just had his panties in a bunch. and those are some big ass panties :biggrin:
> *


You sure are a trouble maker NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

stop it i didnt mean anything especially against my ohio homies


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 15 2005, 07:17 PM~4007494
> *stop it i didnt mean anything especially against my ohio homies
> *


You can hate on me cause I ain't shit anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

true lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 15 2005, 07:22 PM~4007525
> *true lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Just ask your brothers they will tell ya. :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hey now you being nothing has nothing to do with the club :biggrin: you know whats funny all you guys from both camps know you both build some great shit and so i am sure that is where all the hostility comes from. hopefully one day we can all get along :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 15 2005, 08:20 PM~4007512
> *You can hate on me cause I ain't shit anyways. :biggrin:
> *


AT LEAST YOU COULD ADMIT IT MAYBE YOUR BOYS COULD LEARN SOMETHING FROM YOU


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2005, 03:08 AM~4009065
> *AT LEAST YOU COULD ADMIT IT MAYBE YOUR BOYS COULD LEARN SOMETHING FROM YOU
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2005, 02:08 AM~4009065
> *AT LEAST YOU COULD ADMIT IT MAYBE YOUR BOYS COULD LEARN SOMETHING FROM YOU
> *


What's that pay someone else to build their shit and than lie about whats in the trunk. :0 I said I ain't shit not Down IV Life. How many years have we been serving your ass? We had a Luxury doing what your cars does 3 years ago and it really did have 14 batteries and 4 pumps. With 175/70 14's not the Mickey Thompson's you still run. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

now now children :biggrin: stop the bickering we know who master of the street is this year


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

hope it was a good show , i couldn't get out of the house this weekend wife had me on lock down .


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

how in the hell are you going to be from chicago. have one of the baddest rides, and not be there. damn you :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 16 2005, 03:35 PM~4010815
> *how in the hell are you going to be from chicago. have one of the baddest rides, and not be there. damn you :biggrin:
> *


The Hulk was there , showing and hopping , just not me . My homie takes care of the HULK now .  I was cut off this weekend after VEGAS last week :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

wheres the damn pics at.....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

oh ok thats cool actually thats even better. shit dont have to worry about pissing anyone off and your car still get shown  your my idol


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

.......


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil_loca_@Oct 16 2005, 11:02 PM~4013742
> *.......
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2005, 10:31 AM~4009573
> *What's that pay someone else to build their shit and than lie about whats in the trunk. :0  I said I ain't shit not Down IV Life.  How many years have we been serving your ass?  We had a Luxury doing what your cars does 3 years ago and it really did have 14 batteries and 4 pumps. With 175/70 14's not the Mickey Thompson's you still run. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :uh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

NIM how was the show?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Oct 17 2005, 03:08 AM~4014209
> *NIM how was the show?
> *


it was good I would say one of the best the judging was a lil rough but for it being the first show George Ortega threw down


----------



## cadyllac (Feb 22, 2003)

Where's the pics at??
Anybody? :uh:


----------



## ILEGALES84 (May 20, 2005)

uffin: IM SURPRISED THEY HAD THE HOP INSIDE


----------



## ILEGALES84 (May 20, 2005)

I DONT SEE WHY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE MAKIN ALL THAT MONEY AND DONT WANT TO PAY EXTRA FOR HOPPIN.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Overall it was a great turnout, even though there was still room for a few more rides. As far as the judging is concerned, it could have been given a bit more attention. As several peepz, felt that lots of factors where not taken into consideration. In addition, there was classes in the flyer, that were cancelled without the competitors knowing. The show could have been more organized as well.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadyllac_@Oct 17 2005, 08:15 AM~4014725
> *Where's the pics at??
> Anybody? :uh:
> *


CABRON U SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE :biggrin: 
great hop!

link to some pics
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=211672


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 17 2005, 08:26 AM~4014762
> *In addition, there was classes in the flyer, that were cancelled without the competitors knowing. *


yeah tell me about it :uh:


----------



## cadyllac (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 17 2005, 08:28 AM~4014771
> *yeah tell me about it  :uh:
> *


This this mean the cancelled your class?


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadyllac_@Oct 17 2005, 10:03 AM~4015111
> *This this mean the cancelled your class?
> *


i didnt even hear my class called 
then this morning when i got on here i find out they changed them and they didnt tell the owners :uh:


----------



## cadyllac (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 17 2005, 10:07 AM~4015127
> *i didnt even hear my class called
> then this morning when i got on here i find out they changed them and they didnt tell the owners :uh:
> *


Thats some BULLSHIT bro.
You pay for nothing.

This is why I don't like going to some of these shows anymore, it's all a bunch of bullshit.
All they want is your money. That's the bottom line.

So does this mean that your car didn't compete in any category, or you were put in a whole different category, where it's pointless?


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadyllac_@Oct 17 2005, 10:17 AM~4015178
> *Thats some BULLSHIT bro.
> You pay for nothing.
> 
> ...


i dont even know where the hell i was placed i didnt hear 80's original for nothing
thats all i know 
i mean it was a GREAT show dont get me wrong its just i wanted to see who else won u know but apperantly i dont know who won in "my" class most likely people WITH hydraulics :uh: 
my shit is stock u seen it stock paint stock interior all it has are the rims!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

hold on hold on dont get me wrong i knew i want gonna win shit 
i wasnt expecting too ask my brother he took 2nd in 60's original
even after his name was called he was still sitting down :roflmao: but im saying if he was still in original and he had 20's why couldnt 80's be the same i knew there was more than one car in that category


----------



## cadyllac (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 17 2005, 10:28 AM~4015233
> *hold on hold on dont get me wrong i knew i want gonna win shit
> i wasnt expecting too ask my brother he took 2nd in 60's original
> even after his name was called he was still sitting down :roflmao: but im saying if he was still in original and he had 20's why couldnt 80's be the same i knew there was more than one car in that category
> *


No, I know, I didn'ty expect you to win either..........LOL :0

Naw, but I get what your saying, even if you know that you aint gonna win, you still wanna get your moneys worth and be juged in the class you were suppose to be in, or is fair to be in.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadyllac_@Oct 17 2005, 10:49 AM~4015343
> *No, I know, I didn'ty expect you  to win either..........LOL :0
> 
> Naw, but I get what your saying, even if you know that you aint gonna win, you still wanna get your moneys worth and be juged in the class you were suppose to be in, or is fair to be in.
> *


hey bro i dont care mines a daily i drive it january-decemeber and i can still drive mines today :0 
go check in ur garage and see if u can say the same :0 

yeah i get what u mean and yeah it would be nice if there was competion not just a smack in the face and be like u LOST!!


----------



## cadyllac (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 17 2005, 10:53 AM~4015359
> *hey bro i dont care mines a daily i drive it january-decemeber and i can still drive mines today  :0
> go check in ur garage and see if u can say the same  :0
> 
> ...


On a different note:

Hey I heard you were being a baller in Vegas, spending a whole $1.50 on the nickel machines, and wining a whole 0.40 cents :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadyllac_@Oct 17 2005, 10:56 AM~4015378
> *On a different note:
> 
> Hey I heard you were being a baller in Vegas, spending a whole $1.50 on the nickel machines, and wining a whole 0.40 cents :biggrin:
> *


no i won $4.00 :biggrin: and i spent 5 and won 9 so i wont my money and 4 bucks
hey i was bored! what else was i gonna do? i aint going into the big money i was broke after the first night there :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm not sure how many judges were judging the rides... but as far as I know.. I only saw one judge, come by our line up of rides.. and judge them. It was a quick 10-15 seconds for each car and that was it. Just a quick glance, at the ride, missing all detail involved... :0


----------



## cadyllac (Feb 22, 2003)

Who won what at the show?
Did you guys (Untouchables) win anything?


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadyllac_@Oct 17 2005, 11:01 AM~4015414
> *Who won what at the show?
> Did you guys (Untouchables) win anything?
> *


yeah 4 trophies
i think im not sure i went back to my car b4 it was completely over


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

I hope that next year's show will be better.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

sorry pinky couldn't make it , someone said not to bring it so someone else could win, (not in so many words)
so did no show michigan make it ? :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Oct 17 2005, 11:16 AM~4015506
> *I hope that next year's show will be better.
> *


the show was good 
the judging is what killed it


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 17 2005, 12:17 PM~4015980
> *the show was good
> the judging is what killed it
> *


Yeah I was there and it was clear as day(in regards to the hop) that nim's caddy out hopped everyone's else's so I didn't see the need of the judges to tell him to fix his car to hop again. He hit 75'' I don't recall noone else hitting that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Oct 17 2005, 12:29 PM~4016068
> * He hitTHATS WHAT IM SAYING!
> :biggrin:*


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

But, you know it alway's got to be BS behind thing's.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Oct 17 2005, 12:41 PM~4016163
> *But, you know it alway's got to be BS behind thing's.
> *


oh yeah they cant make it easy can they? :uh:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 17 2005, 12:42 PM~4016172
> *oh yeah they cant make it easy can they?  :uh:
> *


That's why some people don't participate in our show's becuz of the bs I mean look what happen at the show, some one put it down, rep. the chi and it was controverse.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Oct 17 2005, 12:47 PM~4016216
> *That's why some people don't participate in our show's becuz of the bs I mean look what happen at the show, some one put it down, rep. the chi and it was controverse.
> *


thats true :angry:
i dont care if i win or not just judge fairly!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

What class was I in?my car didn't get judged  oh well next year will be alot better I can vouch for that


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 17 2005, 01:20 PM~4016520
> *What class was I in?my car didn't get judged   oh well next year will be alot better I can vouch for that
> *


im still trying to figure out where i was placed :uh: 
cause i aint hear 80's original


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Oct 17 2005, 12:29 PM~4016068
> *Yeah I was there and it was clear as day(in regards to the hop) that nim's caddy out hopped everyone's else's so I didn't see the need of the judges to tell him to fix his car to hop again. He hit 75'' I don't recall noone else hitting that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



thats why we think twice about going to shows, we rather hit picnics, they had the nerve to tell us that they were goin to disqualify Nims car if we didnt fix it. But it got fixed and the 'M' broke off again !! 

thats the type of shit that gets people pissed off, stupid shit like that, especially when the ones making "those" rules up outta their ass dont know shit about hopping. :roflmao:


----------



## cadyllac (Feb 22, 2003)

So why did they want NIM to fix the car and hop it again?
Did he win?


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadyllac_@Oct 17 2005, 02:12 PM~4016972
> *So why did they want NIM to fix the car and hop it again?
> Did he win?
> *


i dont know all i know is he HAD to fix it if not he will be disqualified :uh: 
and about did he win what do u think? :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

he won no doubt, there wasnt anyone that would touch his car, they were actin shady with the big money thing, its was after 5pm on a sunday, were the hell we supposed to get parts, if it wasnt for the neighbors it wouldnt have gotten done, THANKS NIEGHBORS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)

I saw that hop didn't nim get 74 inches


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 17 2005, 02:23 PM~4017075
> *he won no doubt, there wasnt anyone that would touch his car,  they were actin shady with the big money thing, its was after 5pm on a sunday, were the hell we supposed to get parts, if it wasnt for the neighbors it wouldnt have gotten done, THANKS NIEGHBORS!!!!!!!!!
> *


 dont even mention it 
think about it SUNDAY AFTER 5PM most parts stores are closed :biggrin: 
but we traveled sorry we were late traffic was a BITCH after the game


----------



## cadyllac (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 17 2005, 02:23 PM~4017075
> *he won no doubt, there wasnt anyone that would touch his car,  they were actin shady with the big money thing, its was after 5pm on a sunday, were the hell we supposed to get parts, if it wasnt for the neighbors it wouldnt have gotten done, THANKS NIEGHBORS!!!!!!!!!
> *


Is that why my brother called me asking for phone numbers for Murrays and Autozone.
You guys had to fix it right then and there?
That's crazy! :0


----------



## cadyllac (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 17 2005, 02:17 PM~4017015
> *i dont know all i know is he HAD to fix it if not he will be disqualified  :uh:
> and about did he win what do u think? :biggrin:
> *



So did he win?
I can't tell by that picture, they look the same to me.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadyllac_@Oct 17 2005, 02:28 PM~4017121
> *Is that why my brother called me asking for phone numbers for Murrays and Autozone.
> You guys had to fix it right then and there?
> That's crazy!  :0
> *


yeah!!!! :biggrin: thats why he called :roflmao: 
i think they gave them a time schedule to get it fixed too! :uh:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadyllac_@Oct 17 2005, 02:29 PM~4017130
> *So did he win?
> I can't tell by that picture, they look the same to me.
> *


my bad this one should be better the caddy hit back bumper
dont get me wrong The Hulk was up there too man! it was a NICE FINALLY to the show :biggrin: 2 nice ass cars nosing up for the money can u ask for anything better????


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes+Sep 19 2005, 09:51 PM~3847148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK THE COTTERPINS WERE IN PLACE LAST NIGHT CAUSE THAT MUTHA WAS SWANGIN! IN THE 70'S 

DAMN I GUESS NIM WASNT PLAYING SPEAKING OF LOOKING BAD WHAT HAPPENED TO THE LINCOLN? I SAW IT GO TO THE STICK AND THEN BACK TO PARK  DID I MISS SOMETHING? :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 17 2005, 08:49 PM~4017311
> *I THINK THE COTTERPINS WERE IN PLACE LAST NIGHT CAUSE THAT MUTHA WAS SWANGIN! IN THE 70'S
> 
> DAMN I GUESS NIM WASNT PLAYING SPEAKING OF LOOKING BAD WHAT HAPPENED TO THE LINCOLN? I SAW IT GO TO THE STICK AND THEN BACK TO PARK    DID I MISS SOMETHING? :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 He didn't want to play with the MAJESTICS.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats called KARMA!!!!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 17 2005, 02:56 PM~4017367
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  thats called KARMA!!!!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Oct 17 2005, 05:22 PM~4015549
> *sorry pinky couldn't make it , someone said not to bring it so someone else could win, (not in so many words)
> so did no show michigan make it ? :biggrin:
> *


Yeah right you gave up 2500 to be nice shit big body V8 doing what your g-body v6 does.I think everyone knows why you didn't go.


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

[attachment[attachmentid=315843]id=315843]


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 17 2005, 02:53 PM~4017349
> *:0  :0
> *


look what i found? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I would like to add that thanks to Ron from Black Magic for sending me Black magic Parts the car is doing the damn thing now Thanks Black magic :biggrin:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

Sorry for being late. Here some pictures.
:biggrin:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

Here some more.
:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

So I guess our boy MICHIGAN never showed AGAIN huh :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 17 2005, 07:26 AM~4014762
> *Overall it was a great turnout, even though there was still room for a few more rides.  As far as the judging is concerned, it could have been given a bit more attention.  As several peepz, felt that lots of factors where not taken into consideration.  In addition, there was classes in the flyer, that were cancelled without the competitors knowing.  The show could have been more organized as well.
> *


This is true, they were also putting semi cars in the mild class, garbage judging. 10 - 15 seconds on a show car is no time for judging. Word to the wise if the car has chrome under it get down and check it out. I hope next year I get to judge so I can pick my favorites.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Oct 18 2005, 03:13 AM~4021251
> *This is true, they were also putting semi cars in the mild class, garbage judging.  10 - 15 seconds on a show car is no time for judging.  Word to the wise if the car has chrome under it get down and check it out.  I hope next year I get to judge so I can pick my favorites.
> *


yeah from what i heard alot of top cars in chicago didn't place and i am not speaking of members in my club , i am talking about another club with very nice show cars .... Something wierd going on there......


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Oct 18 2005, 01:13 AM~4021251
> *This is true, they were also putting semi cars in the mild class, garbage judging.  10 - 15 seconds on a show car is no time for judging.  Word to the wise if the car has chrome under it get down and check it out.  I hope next year I get to judge so I can pick my favorites.
> *


I thought I was the only one that thought the judging wasn't fair, but apparently other peepz feel the same way. So there was something seriously wrong... ! :0


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 18 2005, 07:34 AM~4021665
> *I thought I was the only one that thought the judging wasn't fair, but apparently other peepz feel the same way.  So there was something seriously wrong... ! :0
> *


naw bro you are not the only one everyone isnt happy with the judging of the cars 
NOONE even the ones that took trophies arent happy


----------



## ONEBADMEXZICAN (Aug 15, 2005)

IT'S FUNNY HOW YOU HEAR ALL THESE PEOPLE (WOOFING) THAT THERE DOWN FOR THERE SHIT THEY JUST WANNA REPRESENT THEY CAN CARELESS ABOUT THE TROPHY IT'S ALL ABOUT REPPIN THERE CLUB BLAH BLAH BLAH AND FUCKIN BLAH AND THERE THE FIRST ONES BITCHING ABOUT THE JUDGING
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGVIN (Sep 18, 2002)

Who actually cares about a twenty dollar plastic trophy anyway. thats why i dont fuck with cars anymore. to many petty as people


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADMEXZICAN_@Oct 18 2005, 07:13 AM~4021798
> *IT'S FUNNY HOW YOU HEAR ALL THESE PEOPLE (WOOFING) THAT THERE DOWN FOR THERE SHIT THEY JUST WANNA REPRESENT THEY CAN CARELESS ABOUT THE TROPHY IT'S ALL ABOUT REPPIN THERE CLUB BLAH BLAH BLAH AND FUCKIN BLAH AND THERE THE FIRST ONES BITCHING ABOUT THE JUDGING
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm not sure who you are referring your comment to... but if you are referring it to me... I could care less about a piece of plastic, as I have lots of those already, to make my own show. 
What I want is my ride to get the respect that it deserves, and for it to be judged fair and square. Leaving all the politics BS aside...


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGVIN_@Oct 18 2005, 03:20 PM~4021811
> *Who actually cares about a twenty dollar plastic trophy anyway.  thats why i dont fuck with cars anymore. to many petty as people
> *


A majority I think.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 18 2005, 08:25 AM~4021823
> *I'm not sure who you are referring your comment to... but if you are referring it to me... I could care less about a piece of plastic, as I have lots of those already, to make my own show.
> What I want is my ride to get the respect that it deserves, and for it to be judged fair and square.  Leaving all the politics BS aside...
> *


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADMEXZICAN+Oct 18 2005, 08:13 AM~4021798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont care about a trophy fuk the trophy pretty much in a nuthshell they just took peoples money if u think about it u pay for a registration and u choose a class then they cancel that class and put u in a class that there is no way in hell that u can compete in?? come on u know thats bullshit!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 18 2005, 08:25 AM~4021823
> *I'm not sure who you are referring your comment to... but if you are referring it to me... I could care less about a piece of plastic, as I have lots of those already, to make my own show.
> What I want is my ride to get the respect that it deserves, and for it to be judged fair and square.  Leaving all the politics BS aside...
> *


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

Car Shows are a business, Bottom line. Did anybody go cruising afterwards?


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Oct 18 2005, 08:49 AM~4021915
> *Car Shows are a business, Bottom line. Did anybody go cruising afterwards?
> *


it was midnight once everything was done so i dont think many people went cruising


----------



## BIGVIN (Sep 18, 2002)

last time i seen anyone cruise it was 1998


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGVIN_@Oct 18 2005, 10:17 AM~4022036
> *last time i seen anyone cruise it was 1998
> *


then you got to get out more often  wev'e cruised many times through out the year.whats up my brother


----------



## BIGVIN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 11:09 AM~4022993
> *then you got to get out more often  wev'e cruised many times through out the year.whats up my brother
> *


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 12:09 PM~4022993
> *then you got to get out more often  wev'e cruised many times through out the year.whats up my brother
> *


 :biggrin: remember this?


----------



## BIGVIN (Sep 18, 2002)

i know i dont get out as much as i want to but people in chicago just dont get out anymore. I remeber when you could go out on friday and saturday and find people downtown or on fullerton or the races. people put a little money into there cars here and all of a sudden they are trailer queens. which i think i completly wack. thats just my opinion, im not trying to offend any.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruize1+Oct 18 2005, 09:25 AM~4021823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGVIN_@Oct 18 2005, 10:17 AM~4022036
> *last time i seen anyone cruise it was 1998
> *


come out to lake county.. we cruize all the time..


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 18 2005, 09:25 AM~4021823
> *I'm not sure who you are referring your comment to... but if you are referring it to me... I could care less about a piece of plastic, as I have lots of those already, to make my own show.
> What I want is my ride to get the respect that it deserves, and for it to be judged fair and square.  Leaving all the politics BS aside...
> *


well said cruize1..


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriouslincoln90_@Oct 18 2005, 03:37 PM~4024538
> *come out to lake county.. we cruize all the time..
> *


 You know that's right!


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

gotti knows what im talking about.. :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriouslincoln90_@Oct 18 2005, 03:43 PM~4024598
> *gotti knows what im talking about.. :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah homie it's just gonna get better...... Tony Tone
Hey we should've went to the show Sunday homie :angry:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 18 2005, 04:45 PM~4024607
> *Hell yeah homie it's just gonna get better...... Tony Tone
> Hey we should've went to the show Sunday homie :angry:
> *


right.. :twak: well it would have costed me my other arm.. it cost me almost 100$ for my family to go just on saturday.. :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGVIN_@Oct 18 2005, 01:35 PM~4023206
> *i know i dont get out as much as i want to but people in chicago just dont get out anymore. I remeber when you could go out on friday and saturday and find people downtown or on fullerton or the races. people put a little money into there cars here and all of a sudden they are trailer queens.  which i think i completly wack. thats just my opinion, im not trying to offend any.
> *


I hear you bro you are so right


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

i like to say i really had a good time, without the competition there there wouldnt be a show for the people. thanks for the beers rollerz, i really got fuked up :biggrin: but hey it was means to celebrate not evryday you see to very clean cars go head to head


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

I had a good time too. I was parked by Los Neighbers/Untouchables CC bunch of cool guys. :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I had a great time there. Cost $53 for me and my girl to get in for both days and we had a place to sit down and brought my own beer. If we had gone sat it would have been $42 to get in an $16 to park and then $50 sun and $16 to park...thats about $70 more than i paid, plus got to park the car indoors(which doesn't happen often). Only shit i wish was different was they coulda turned the volume on the stage down a lil bit, the radio peeps sounded like they were deep throating the mic.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

YOU SHOULDVE CAME BY US AND INTRODUCED YOURSELF HOMIE, WE WOULD'VE HAD A GREAT TIME..... I HAD A GOOD TIME, NOT ONLY WERE THE 2 CARS NOSIN UP CLEAN, BUT ALL THE CARS WERE, AND I HAVENT SEENTHAT IN A LOOOONG TIME. MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE CHICAGO HOPPERS.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 11:27 PM~4027757
> *YOU SHOULDVE CAME BY US AND INTRODUCED YOURSELF HOMIE, WE WOULD'VE HAD A GREAT TIME..... I HAD A GOOD TIME, NOT ONLY WERE THE 2 CARS NOSIN UP CLEAN, BUT ALL THE CARS WERE, AND I HAVENT SEENTHAT IN A LOOOONG TIME. MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE CHICAGO HOPPERS.
> *


THATS WHY TH RULES KINDA WORKED


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

I GUESS, TO A POINT..LOL


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

HEY ALEX WAS ON HERE, WHAT THE FUCK, WUSUP FOOL!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 18 2005, 11:30 PM~4027792
> *HEY ALEX WAS ON HERE, WHAT THE FUCK, WUSUP FOOL!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 YEA WHERE HE GO WE COULD OF USED HIM IN THE OTHER TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

whattttttttt nobodt gave me a beer :angry: j/k it was great seeing most of u guys there :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

YOU JUST HAVE TO COME INTRODUCE YOURSELF AND WE'LL BUY YOU A BEER HOMIE.......


I KNOW ALEX WOULD'VE HAD FUN IN THE OTHER TOPIC.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Oct 18 2005, 10:09 PM~4027614
> *I had a good time too.  I was parked by Los Neighbors/Untouchables CC bunch of cool guys. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
the show was good im not gonna lie it was all good until the end when the "award ceremony" started thats when it began to suck i know the bikes got all the classes right


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

yeah i think i was put into another class to, o well. not the 1st time or the last time.what i'am wondering, who stole our parking for mexicans only sign?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Oct 19 2005, 10:42 AM~4029682
> *yeah i think i was put into another class to, o well. not the 1st time or the last time.what i'am wondering, who stole our parking for mexicans only sign?
> *


not me I am Guatemalen


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

never could tell, juss play'n..a maby next year people will see my caddy catch sum air, insted of catch'n fire...it happ'nz.i got sum bigg planz for my big body.see you laters then, [email protected] show.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Oct 19 2005, 09:42 AM~4029682
> *yeah i think i was put into another class to, o well. not the 1st time or the last time.what i'am wondering, who stole our parking for mexicans only sign?
> *


all i hear is people getting things jacked makes me wanna go into my car and see whats missing :angry: 
thats fuked up that people go to shows to steal shit :uh: 
oh and by the way it wasnt us


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Oct 19 2005, 10:58 AM~4029771
> *never could tell, juss play'n..a maby next year people will see my caddy catch sum air, insted of catch'n fire...it happ'nz.i got sum bigg planz for my big body.see you laters then, [email protected] show.
> *


for sure homie thanks


----------



## MRCOGNITO1 (May 5, 2005)

thats what u heard bunch of stolen things besides the FUCKED up categories oh wel that shows you how a organization works :thumbsdown:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

not bad for the first show give him a chance he will work it out I will suport GEORGE ORTEGA in what ever he does hes a good man and wants to bring it back to chitown if lowrider didn't do it then lets give him suport.shit no wonder LRM don't like coming to chitown.A BUNCH OF CRY BABIES MAN ALL IN ALL IT WAS A GREAT SHOW.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Oct 19 2005, 09:42 AM~4029682
> *yeah i think i was put into another class to, o well. not the 1st time or the last time.what i'am wondering, who stole our parking for mexicans only sign?
> *


That was your's :ugh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 19 2005, 07:54 AM~4029252
> *:biggrin:
> the show was good im not gonna lie it was all good until the end when the "award ceremony" started thats when it began to suck i know the bikes got all the classes right
> *


_  The award ceremony thang wasn't his fault anyway he hired some guys from New York to come down and judge from my understanding and when they got there they needed help and judging sheets the came all un prepared that's why at the end they were all scrambling to get shit done.I gotta hand it to them cause for there first show it was all good!_


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2005, 10:10 AM~4029855
> *not bad for the first show give him a chance he will work it out I will suport GEORGE ORTEGA in what ever he does hes a good man and wants to bring it back to chitown if lowrider didn't do it then lets give him suport.shit no wonder LRM don't like coming to chitown.A BUNCH OF CRY BABIES MAN ALL IN ALL IT WAS A GREAT SHOW.
> *


like i said before i Loved the actual show its after the show that shit got bad categories and judging sucked 
and then they were giving out pity trophies come on they could have done better :uh: 

MASTERS OF THE STREETS WAS A NICE TURN OUT IT WAS SOMETHING DIFFERENT DUBS IMPORTS LOWRIDERS LIVE PERFORMANCES ALL DAY OLD SCHOOL PERFORMANCES....EVERY SPECTATOR I ASKED THAT WENT TO THE SHOW LOVED IT.. ITS SOMETHING DIFFERENT..JUST THE JUDGING COULD HAVE BEEN BETTER THATS ALL


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 19 2005, 10:16 AM~4029906
> *   The award ceremony thang wasn't his fault anyway he hired some guys from New York to come down and judge from my understanding and when they got there they needed help and judging sheets the came all un prepared that's why at the end they were all scrambling to get shit done.I gotta hand it to them cause for there first show it was all good!
> *


HONESTLY i never blamed jorge for that i know he wasnt the one judging...i know he cant do it all im my eyes he did a damn good job


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 19 2005, 11:16 AM~4029906
> *   The award ceremony thang wasn't his fault anyway he hired some guys from New York to come down and judge from my understanding and when they got there they needed help and judging sheets the came all un prepared that's why at the end they were all scrambling to get shit done.I gotta hand it to them cause for there first show it was all good!
> *


i SECOND THAT MAN ONLY THE PEOPLE THAT LOST SEEM TO BE COMPLAINING.I GOT PLACED IN ANOTHER CATAGORY TO BUT OH WELL.PEOPLE SAW THE RIDE THEY LIKED IT SO NOW ITS KNOWN THATS WHY ITS CALLED A SHOW SO YOU COULD SHOW PEOPLE HOW WE DOI IT A TROPHY IS GOOD TO FOR MEMORIES BUT IF NOT OH WELL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 19 2005, 11:17 AM~4029911
> *like i said before i Loved the actual show its after the show that shit got bad categories and judging sucked
> and then they were giving out pity trophies come on they could have done better :uh:
> 
> ...


HEY HOMIE NOT TO BE A DICK OR ANYTHING BUT WHEN YOU HAVE SOMETHING TO REALY COMPLAIN ABOUT THEN COOL OTHER WISE REALY HOMIE I WASN'T EXPECTING TO PLACE WITH MY RIDE AND WE WERE IN THE SAME CATAGORY
I WILL MAKE SURE TO PERSONALY TELL GEORGE HOW YOU FEEL.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2005, 10:23 AM~4029953
> *HEY HOMIE NOT TO BE A DICK OR ANYTHING BUT WHEN YOU HAVE SOMETHING TO REALY COMPLAIN ABOUT THEN COOL OTHER WISE REALY HOMIE I WASN'T EXPECTING TO PLACE WITH MY RIDE AND WE WERE IN THE SAME CATAGORY
> I WILL MAKE SURE TO PERSONALY TELL GEORGE HOW YOU FEEL.
> *


  :biggrin: 
ill still go to his show next year if he does another one :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 19 2005, 11:27 AM~4029983
> *  :biggrin:
> ill still go to his show next year if he does another one  :biggrin:
> *


SO STOP CRING ABOUT SOMETHING YOU WERE NEVER GOING TO GET ANYWAY.YOU GOT PICS WITH HOES AND HINAS YOU HAD FUN YOU LOVED IT SO STOP CRING ALREADY NEIGHBOR.DON'T MAKE ME GO OVER AND SET YOU STRAIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2005, 10:29 AM~4029992
> *SO STOP CRING ABOUT SOMETHING YOU WERE NEVER GOING TO GET ANYWAY.YOU GOT PICS WITH HOES AND HINAS YOU HAD FUN YOU LOVED IT SO STOP CRING ALREADY NEIGHBOR.DON'T MAKE ME GO OVER AND SET YOU STRAIGHT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yea it was a fun time :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 19 2005, 11:31 AM~4030007
> *:biggrin:  yea it was a fun time  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I LOVE MY NEIGHBORS :biggrin: HOOTERS WHEN WE DOING THIS HOMIE


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2005, 10:32 AM~4030009
> *:biggrin:  I LOVE MY NEIGHBORS :biggrin: HOOTERS WHEN WE DOING THIS HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup:
when u wanna go? 
we got a few things to do but hey when dont we right? :biggrin: 
imma try my best to get u guys the video this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 19 2005, 11:35 AM~4030026
> *:thumbsup:
> when u wanna go?
> we got a few things to do but hey when dont we right?  :biggrin:
> ...


THAT WILL BE COOL WE HAVE A MEETING AT MY HOUSE SAT SO COME ON OVER AFTERWARDS


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2005, 10:35 AM~4030032
> *THAT WILL BE COOL WE HAVE A MEETING AT MY HOUSE SAT SO COME ON OVER AFTERWARDS
> *


i might take u up on that we can watch the video after your meeting :0 
and maybe hit hooters afterwards :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 19 2005, 11:36 AM~4030043
> *i might take u up on that  we can watch the video after your meeting  :0
> and maybe hit hooters afterwards  :0
> *


well I got to take the kids to great america for fright fest but that might work I'll let you know


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2005, 10:37 AM~4030051
> *well I got to take the kids to great america for fright fest but that might work I'll let you know
> *


me too i gotta tell the rest of the neighbors to see if there avaliable i just realized i might not be avaliable


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2005, 10:37 AM~4030051
> *well I got to take the kids to great america for fright fest but that might work I'll let you know
> *


 :0 Any new videos primo?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Lets continue this discussion is our Chitown topic I wanna ride out to hooters


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 19 2005, 11:41 AM~4030080
> *Lets continue this discussion is our Chitown topic I wanna ride out to hooters
> *


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

i guess iam finally not tired any more after this weekend ihave to give my props to nim and his boys silver alex bruce job well done i see u used bolts this time instead of cotter pins :biggrin: good job fellas keep it up had lots of fun shit talking


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2005, 09:21 AM~4029936
> *i SECOND THAT MAN ONLY THE PEOPLE THAT LOST SEEM TO BE COMPLAINING.I GOT PLACED IN ANOTHER CATAGORY TO BUT OH WELL.PEOPLE SAW THE RIDE THEY LIKED IT SO NOW ITS KNOWN THATS WHY ITS CALLED A SHOW SO YOU COULD SHOW PEOPLE HOW WE DOI IT A TROPHY IS GOOD TO FOR MEMORIES BUT IF NOT OH WELL
> *



As far as we're concerned, its not that we are complaining.. we are just giving out thoughts/opinions/input, as to how it can be a better show the following year if there is one and how it can be improved. If no one says shit, how the people running the show going to know if the did a good job or not. 

Personally, I went there to show my ride and compete as well. I could care less about a piece if plastic, aka trophy. However, the judges, and judging itself was not fair. Even peepz that placed weren't happy.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 19 2005, 12:09 PM~4030323
> *As far as we're concerned, its not that we are complaining.. we are just giving out thoughts/opinions/input, as to how it can be a better show the following year if there is one and how it can be improved.  If no one says shit, how the people running the show going to know if the did a good job or not.
> 
> Personally, I went there to show my ride and compete as well.  I could care less about a piece if plastic, aka trophy.  However, the judges, and judging itself was not fair.  Even peepz that placed weren't happy.
> *


yea I hear you but I am going to the source personally.whats the point of makeing the show look bad so everyone could see.this might disengourage people from coming next year.George does not come on this site so how is it going to get to him?all he is going to hear is he said this she said that.I personaly think we should go to him personaly


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2005, 10:18 AM~4030404
> *yea I hear you but I am going to the source personally.whats the point of makeing the show look bad so everyone could see.this might disengourage people from coming next year.George does not come on this site so how is it going to get to him?all he is going to hear is he said this she said that.I personaly think we should go to him personaly
> *



We told George, personally, what we thought about the show Sunday night... You were actually there also..


----------



## cadyllac (Feb 22, 2003)

Hora CABRONES, que no trabajan!!!!!!!!!!
:cheesy:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

well i saw someone, i aint gonna say who. lookin @were the sign was on our display, with a lil. grin on there face. normaly this person would come by and say whats up 2 every 1 of us. but 4 sum reason he juss passed by quickly without a hello, juss look'n @ where the sign was with a smile on his face.its cool its just a sign 2 us, but in the long run they lost our respect. "karma"


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 19 2005, 12:22 PM~4030441
> *We told George, personally, what we thought about the show Sunday night... You were actually there also..
> *


yes I was I am going to meet up with him this week I will also let him


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Oct 19 2005, 01:11 PM~4030808
> *well i saw someone, i aint gonna say who. lookin @were the sign was on our display, with a lil. grin on there face. normaly this person would come by and say whats up 2 every 1 of us. but 4 sum reason he juss passed by quickly without a hello, juss look'n @ where the sign was with a smile on his face.its cool its just a sign 2 us, but in the long run they lost our respect. "karma"
> *


shit call him out homie thats just wrong


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2005, 11:13 AM~4030827
> *yes I was I am going to meet up with him this week I will also let him
> *


Furthermore, my brothers were getting the run around collecting the cash money award, in which the award money was being denied. When the flyer was brought up indicating the cash money award money, to prove what was in writing, he had to wait for a long period of time and he DID'nt even received the full amount listed on the flyer.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 19 2005, 01:18 PM~4030876
> *Furthermore, my brothers were getting the run around collecting the cash money award, in which the award money was being denied.  When the flyer was brought up indicating the cash money award money, to prove what was in writing, he had to wait for a long period of time and he DID'nt even received the full amount listed on the flyer.
> *


  my bad I didn't know all tHAT.


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

im going 2 have 2 say it but it was BULL SHIT the judging


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

its getting kind of sad that we cant trust some of our fellow riders.. :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:tears:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriouslincoln90_@Oct 19 2005, 12:23 PM~4030934
> *its getting kind of sad that we cant trust some of our fellow riders.. :uh:
> *


i second that


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriouslincoln90_@Oct 19 2005, 12:23 PM~4030934
> *its getting kind of sad that we cant trust some of our fellow riders.. :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriouslincoln90_@Oct 19 2005, 12:23 PM~4030934
> *its getting kind of sad that we cant trust some of our fellow riders.. :uh:
> *


Straight up Tony


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Oct 19 2005, 01:22 PM~4030921
> *im going 2 have 2 say it but it was  BULL SHIT the judging
> *


boy this seems to be the trend on people feelings ... I don't think all these people can be wrong .....


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 19 2005, 01:18 PM~4030876
> *Furthermore, my brothers were getting the run around collecting the cash money award, in which the award money was being denied.  When the flyer was brought up indicating the cash money award money, to prove what was in writing, he had to wait for a long period of time and he DID'nt even received the full amount listed on the flyer.
> *


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Oct 18 2005, 04:32 AM~4021375
> *yeah from what i heard alot of top cars in chicago didn't place and i am not speaking of members in my club , i am talking about another club with very nice show cars .... Something wierd going on there......
> *



NEW NAME FOR 2006 "DISASTER OF THE STREETS"


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Oct 19 2005, 05:48 PM~4033147
> *NEW NAME FOR 2006 "DISASTER OF THE STREETS"
> *


naw man trust me its going to be better


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I think if we keep on complaining he is going to do what LRM did to us so I say B for effort and see what happens next year if its the same I think I would be the first to complain.so lets let it go and hope for a better 2006 :biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2005, 05:26 PM~4033393
> *I think if we keep on complaining he is going to do what LRM did to us so I say B for effort and see what happens next year if its the same I think I would be the first to complain.so lets let it go and hope for a better 2006 :biggrin:
> *


I hear you I'm on the same page


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Oct 19 2005, 12:22 PM~4030921
> *im going 2 have 2 say it but it was  BULL SHIT the judging
> *


I SECOND THAT


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

The show was good ya the judging could have been better, what i am disapointed in was the vandelism and theft to some of the cars and display's


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

shit, we'll be back !!! n' hopefully with some more cars too!


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

:thumbsup: 

See ya this weekend brotha...


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2005, 04:26 PM~4033393
> *I think if we keep on complaining he is going to do what LRM did to us so I say B for effort and see what happens next year if its the same I think I would be the first to complain.so lets let it go and hope for a better 2006 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Oct 19 2005, 11:00 AM~4030229
> *i guess iam finally not tired any more after this weekend  ihave to give my props to nim and his boys silver alex bruce job well done i see u used bolts this time instead of cotter pins :biggrin: good job fellas keep it up had lots of fun shit talking
> *



haha... we appreciate the props homie, ALL of Chi-Town put it down that day with the cleanest hoppers ive seen in a while......and the cotter pins were still there, you just too drunk to see em'...hahaha :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i have to say great job nim now you need to weld a set of stops on the rear to stop it from hitting the the bumper...all that work to keep the front end on and you rip the rear end off.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 21 2005, 06:28 AM~4043933
> *i have to say great job nim  now you need to weld a set of stops on the rear to stop it from hitting the the bumper...all that work to keep the front end on and you rip the rear end off.
> *


LOL thanks homie.Yea I hear you or we could just jack that ass up more and not worry about the rear bumper :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 19 2005, 10:17 PM~4034966
> *shit, we'll be back !!!  n' hopefully with some more cars too!
> *


yea I know for a fact next years hop is going to be good we will have at least 8 hoppers


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

who would you all like to be judges? I was thinking tring to get some LRM judges.you know they don't play and if they do judge then it would be fair?I can see If I can work on that for next year.Not promising anything but its worth a try


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Oct 19 2005, 09:13 PM~4034930
> *The show was good ya the judging could have been better, what i am disapointed in was the vandelism and theft to some of the cars and display's
> *



I would like to thank SOLOW RIDERS C.C and MAJESTICS C.C
for helping out one of my friends sunday after the show thanks for stopping and helping him out we really appreciate that


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

No problem anything for the neighbors.Thats what riding is all about :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 21 2005, 01:32 PM~4046409
> *No problem anything for the neighbors.Thats what riding is all about :biggrin:
> *


  
the best was in vegas :roflmao:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 21 2005, 09:59 AM~4045325
> *who would you all like to be judges? I was thinking tring to get some LRM judges.you know they don't play and if they do judge then it would be fair?I can see If I can work on that for next year.Not promising anything but its worth a try
> *



People who are knowledgeable about what is involved in show rides. As far as looking at particular details, that the average person may over look.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 21 2005, 02:36 PM~4046437
> *People who are knowledgeable about what is involved in show rides.  As far as looking at particular details, that the average person may over look.
> *


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

My vote is for Hollywood Bob !! :biggrin:


----------



## Jinx64 (Dec 5, 2004)

Godfather where can i get a bumper king t from?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Jinx64_@Oct 21 2005, 07:34 PM~4048074
> *Godfather where can i get a bumper king t from?
> *


hey you shoul heck out art tech they got some cool shirts out there.


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 21 2005, 02:18 PM~4046301
> *I would like to thank SOLOW RIDERS C.C and MAJESTICS C.C
> for helping out one of my friends sunday after the show thanks for stopping and helping him out we really appreciate that
> *



You guys would do the same thanks for picking up my caprice parking only sign.


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 17 2005, 11:00 AM~4015405
> *I'm not sure how many judges were judging the rides... but as far as I know.. I only saw one judge, come by our line up of rides.. and judge them.  It was a quick 10-15 seconds for each car and that was it.  Just a quick glance, at the ride, missing all detail involved...  :0
> *





you got that right that was just no special thought put into the judgin at all i just cant belive ma self i had lost to a simpler car that dont got what i got......no other car had what i had and not even close....so i was very disapointed at that.....because my car dint get get the proper respect its got.....but in all we went to represent for our self i know we put a heck of a show our self......plastic dont mean much but respect itz what counts the most.......que no...! cuz we ROLLERZ.... that all i have to say....


----------

